# Militaria Collecting



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

There was a thread for this at one time, but I can not remember where it is. So here is another one. This thread is for people who collect Militaria from any era, any country, any military service, etc...

I collect WW2 Militaria and specialize in Third Reich militaria. I do collect everything though from all countries during the World War 2 era. I also collect modern and all other periods of militaria. 

As I said though I specialize in WW2 German militaria. I have quite an extensive collection of original German Uniforms, Head Gear, Helmets, Equipment, Personal Items, Badges, Medals, etc. I will post pics of my collection.

*If you are collector as well, this is the place to talk and post pics.*

The first pic I will post is of my new Iron Cross.

Last week I bought a Third Reich Iron Cross 2nd Class for my collection. It just arrived today. It is in excellent condition, retaining 98% of its original finish and there is absolutely no seperation of the core. It is also ring marked 128. which stands for the manufacturer of S. Joblonski GmbH, Posen.

Here are the pics of the Iron Cross 2nd Class I recieved today.


----------



## wilbur1 (Oct 6, 2008)

wow cool buy Chris can you post up some more pics?


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

very clean EK 2 Chris

mine has faded out sadly - the ribbon and definate war piece with patina flaking off. marked (100) on the ring. My Luftwaffe items are scattered through-out the office and I should get off my little butt and re-arrange this place and make a display ...........

what the heck I posted this years ago somewhere here like Chris said about the lost thread, my Uncle served in a US Artillery Battalion and as they were going through a village in Central Germany this thing was flying over a burning barn full of guns/ammo which they grabbed as well, one of the guys went up on the smoldering roof and cut the flag down and Ferrule and gave them to my Uncle who had them stored very clean in a protective box for a number of years giving this to me back in the early 1960's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice stuff there Eric, good story behind it as well.

And yes Wilber I will be posting more pics of my collection later including uniforms and badges and stuff. 

I have to go and eat dinner with the wife first. It might not be until tomorrow when I post more pics. I am eating freshly smoked salmon that was caught up in Norway. There is no way I am missing out on that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris, WHAT is the difference between an Iron Cross 1st and 2nd class in itself, is just the difference on the paper and crosses identical?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Chris, WHAT is the difference between an Iron Cross 1st and 2nd class in itself, is just the difference on the paper and crosses identical?



The crosses are built the same. The difference is how the Iron Cross is worn and what it was awarded for. The 2nd Class is the lesser award of the two. 

The 2nd Class is worn from a ribbon as shown in the pics above. (most soldiers did not actually wear the cross, but would only wear the ribbon from the button on there uniform, I will show you this later, when I post pics of my uniforms). 

The 1st Class does not have a ring to attach a ribbon two and is worn on the breast pocket. Here is a pic of a 1st Class (this is not mine, I will post a pic of mine later).






Notice that there is no ring to attach the black, red and white ribbon to.


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

that is a negative lucky but Chris needs to answer as you posed the question to him ........... sve me some Salmon Chris !! 8) 

here is another item actually pretty rare, JG 27 was the first to wear these distinquishing armbands in late December 1944 so the LW guys would not get pitchforked by their own folk upon parachuting over the Homeland.

this was worn almost exclusively by the JG crews over the Reich but also by the NJG's though not that common.

funny in the latter part of the war some of the pilot just tucked them into a closed pocket on the Lederjacke or leather pants - cargo pocket. Photos indicate the left arm generally worn or even on the left leg, as long as it could be seen by the populace in some fashion


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

another piece of LW equipment

you guys know what this is ? in fact I know of at least 1 LW ace-pilot who flys small single engine jobs who used to use his when he flew for Lufthansa as a commercial pilot

mine is a well used piece you can still find them from spot to spot mint almost un-issued

April 1941.............Anforderz. Fl 23825, Gerät Nr. 127 - 107 B

manufactured by Dennert and Pape, Hamburg-Altena


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

I do apologise Erich...


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

for what Lucky ?

collect war-time periodicals LW and KM primarily and a host of Death Cards


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

How about fakes, any stories guys?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Erich said:


> another piece of LW equipment
> 
> you guys know what this is ? in fact I know of at least 1 LW ace-pilot who flys small single engine jobs who used to use his when he flew for Lufthansa as a commercial pilot
> 
> ...



We still get them issued to us. Of course they are a lot more modern looking though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> How about fakes, any stories guys?



I own zero fakes. I have been collecting long eneogh (almost 20 years) to know what to look for. I have studied all the stuff in the many books and archives I have.



Here is the next set of pics. This is a Luftwaffe Officers tropical tunic from the N. African theatre, which is designated by a Afrika cuff title on the sleave. The rank is a Leutnant. The uniform is from a FLAK officer and that is annotated by the Luftwaffe FLAK Badge. The wearer also was awarded the Iron Cross 2nd Class, which is designated by the wear of the black, white and red ribbon (the same ribbon that is shown in the picture of my Iron Cross 2. Class that I recieved today) attached to the 2nd button.

This was actually the first tunic that I bought. I bought it about 15 years ago.











*More to come later...*


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

yes they are.............so besides Chris anyone know what we are talking about .... ?

Lucky I deal in Militaria that I know of and have researched before I make purchase, so eliminating the fakes almost 100% of the time. My biggest thing has been the collection of Ww 2 photos through several different means since the early 1960's with correspondance with many veterans.

As to fakes ~ Chris probably has done the same am sure, think we all have gotten burned though in the past, hopeful we are now smarter

Chris isn't that the white summer tunic not the sand colored tropical ?? Beautiful piece


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Erich said:


> Chris isn't that the white summer tunic not the sand colored tropical ?? Beautiful piece



That I believe so. The material is very faded, if you open the tunic up, you can see the original color, and it is not sand colored. The tunic however has been subjected to lots of sun, as it is faded.

I am not sure if the wearer of this uniform (I am not sure who he is either), wore it in N. Africa or if this was worn after he returned from N. Africa. The cuff title could still be worn even after they left the theatre.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking more in the lines, if someone has tried to take you for b*m and sell you something that you spotted miles away as a fake....thanks for the reply anyhoo. 
Did they wear the same light colored uniforms in North Africa and Italy at times?

Great pics fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Erich. Thanks for the info about the arm band. It's something I didn't know about, and have often wondered what could happen to LW crew bailing out into an area of hostile civilians, if unable to identify themselves quickly; now i know!
Am I right in thinking the instrument is a navigation computer, similar to a R.A.F. navigator's 'Mercator rule'/protractor? When I was still flying (PPL) I used a modern-day equivalent.
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2008)

Terry yes a flight navigational computer used by the Bördfunker in twin engines for recon, bomber work, night fighters etc.

cool eh

E ~ more coming


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I was thinking more in the lines, if someone has tried to take you for b*m and sell you something that you spotted miles away as a fake....thanks for the reply anyhoo.
> Did they wear the same light colored uniforms in North Africa and Italy at times?
> 
> Great pics fellas!



Yeah I had a guy try and sell me a modern German Firefighters helmet (with everything removed and painted like an old stahlhelm) as if it were an old Stahlhelm.

You could tell the fake a mile away, especially since he built in modern US Kevlar webbing inside of it.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice Erich, and in good condition, by the look of it.
If I can contact a late friends' widow, she had the remains of a once VERY large collection of (his) Luftwaffe and Wehrmacht militaria, and would more than likely part with it now. Last I saw, the remainders were mainly badges, caps and some documents. Doubt if there's any uniforms or medals, and all the stalhelm went rapidly! I'll see what I can find out, but I haven't seen her since I moved house years ago.
Terry.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 6, 2008)

Erich said:


> another piece of LW equipment
> 
> you guys know what this is ? in fact I know of at least 1 LW ace-pilot who flys small single engine jobs who used to use his when he flew for Lufthansa as a commercial pilot
> 
> ...



Erich - I believe this "wiz wheel" is similar to an E6B flight computer which is essentially a rotary slide rule. I can't make out the symbology on the top photo but the bottom photo appears to be a computer used for navigating on NDB/ADF - it seems to compute heading and bearing from the direction of the NDB signal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Erich - I believe this "wiz wheel" is similar to an E6B flight computer which is essentially a rotary slide rule. I can't make out the symbology on the top photo but the bottom photo appears to be a computer used for navigating on NDB/ADF - it seems to compute heading and bearing from the direction of the NDB signal.



I have one. They issued it to me back before we went to Iraq, and I was like "What the hell is this?!" They had to teach me how to use it. The old timers were looking at us all funny because us electronic and computer kids had no clue what it was! 

*Oh and more pics of uniforms and other stuff tonight...*


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2008)

damn fine set of pics Guys, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2008)

Adler, what steps do you take to ensure care of your cloth items? I can imagine that you would need to ensure they don't get infested with moths or are subject to dust or must be hung properly to avoid shelf wear. Any insight?


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

terry

yes check with her I'd be interested to see what she still has Luftwaffe wise unless all gone

Joe yes you are on the mark as the center whole area rotates 360 either direction plus the faded-yellow center strip also moves used in direction flow by degrees
----------------------------------------------------

a couple of German navy cap tallies with RK winner Klaus Feldts pic, the guy is over 90 years old and is still with us and received a great little package from himearlier this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Adler, what steps do you take to ensure care of your cloth items? I can imagine that you would need to ensure they don't get infested with moths or are subject to dust or must be hung properly to avoid shelf wear. Any insight?



I hang them on coat hangers that are broad, so as to protect the shoulder boards of each uniform. Then I put them in special coat bags just for that reason. Keeps the dust and the moths out. So far I have had no problems. 

The hangers that you see my uniforms on in the pics so far, are not the normal hangers that I hang them on, but rather the hangers I recieved the uniforms with. I take pictures of everything as soon as I recieve it, and put it in an archive in case of theft or damage.

Cloth badges, flags and so forth are kept in plastic containers.

Erich are those cap tallies in your collection?

Okay here is the next set of pics from my collection. This is an NCO Parade Dress uniform of a Feldwebel (the aprox of a SGT or a British Warrant Officer). The blue piping designates that the NCO was in a Transport or Supply unit, and the cord is an unit adjutants cord. On the rank should board the button has a numerical 2 on it which designates 2nd. Regiment (not 100% if it is regiment and if it is a regiment, who the regiment belongs to I am not sure).











*More to come...*


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris yes they are, need to do up my K. Feldt frame work as the S. Boot 2 Flottille and the Tender Tanga is with it along with his signed pics, and letters and a couple of scanned images he signed.

I have another 6 tallies besides those shown already to be hung in a black frame with ocean grey backing. the collecting of the tallies is really an almost unheard of thing outside of Germany some collections in Deutschland are vast incorporating hundreds of named units

another beautiful uniform example ~ C ~

E


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2008)

Jeez Adler, that's in beautiful condition. What kinda investment are we talking about for such an item. It looks pristine.

Also, in gun collecting there are standards used to grade firearms, are there similar standards that are universally adopted for clothing militaria?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2008)

Erich said:


> Chris yes they are, need to do up my K. Feldt frame work as the S. Boot 2 Flottille and the Tender Tanga is with it along with his signed pics, and letters and a couple of scanned images he signed.
> 
> I have another 6 tallies besides those shown already to be hung in a black frame with ocean grey backing. the collecting of the tallies is really an almost unheard of thing outside of Germany some collections in Deutschland are vast incorporating hundreds of named units
> 
> ...



Make me an offer on the Prinz Eugen one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Jeez Adler, that's in beautiful condition. What kinda investment are we talking about for such an item. It looks pristine.
> 
> Also, in gun collecting there are standards used to grade firearms, are there similar standards that are universally adopted for clothing militaria?



Um actually that particular uniform is not very expensive. It cost me about $500. Some are more expensive. The first uniform that I posted, I am not sure on the value. When I bought it 15 years ago, I paid $600. Today the FLAK badge alone is worth about $600. The whole uniform would probably go for about $1000 to $1500, but I am not sure anymore. It could go for more or less, but I do not think less. Of course it is not for sale though. My most expensive uniform is an SS tunic (pics coming later) that I could get about $2,500 to $3,000 (possibly as much as $4,500), fortunatly I did not pay for it as it was handed down to me.

None of my collection is for sale however. Someday I wish to open my own small non profit museum.

*Of course a uniform or artifact is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.*

There is pretty much a guide line that covers what something is worth though.

There are also standards used to grade unforms and artifacts, I will cover that later.

Okay more to come later, I have to head off and eat dinner and relax with the wife.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry Chris no can do............ 8) 

wonder do we want to include weapons here as well or no ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2008)

Erich said:


> sorry Chris no can do............ 8)



No worries, I did not think you would anyhow. I know I would not part with them. 



Erich said:


> wonder do we want to include weapons here as well or no ?



Yeah of course, they are part of militaria collecting.

I know there are more people here that collect, the last thread had a bit more participation. I hope this one picks up a bit as well.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

Agree with Chris, c'mon you guys/gals we know you have some great stuff to show us all, lets make this more than Chris/Me thread please .........

will post more later, in the middle of a project


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish I had some stuff to post but to be honest I dont own anything from WWII execpt some orginal news papers from my home town.

Great stuff there though guys. Many thanks for showing us your collections.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice stuff guys! Love to see it!

I've got some stuff to post (later), but here's a small teaser.

TO


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

great flag TO !

Was ist das ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 7, 2008)

Bazooka! Haven't seen many of them around.

(that is a bazooka , isn't it?)

TO


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

Panzerschreck 54 from the Ost front changed into Finnish service- note the green paint and SA in black on the barrel-tube. Shield still holds German Army grey paint. picked up by my Dad in 1963 for a mere 20.00 US with me drooling in attendance. When a northern Orygun WW2 museum found out I had this they offered me a Pz Schreck rocket in exchange.............yeah right what am I going to do with that and no weapon.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

Nein TO, Das ist eine Panzerfaust/Panzerschrek, Ja?
Due to this stupid disease, I've had to give up my twice monthly 'lectures' (6 groups of 30 + people each, per day) at a location about 150 miles from where I live. I had an armoury that ranged from a 25 pounder field gun down to pistols. Some were present day, some were first World War and before, but the bulk, in the region of 200 weapons, were World War 2. And some very rare stuff included. There was one of only, I believe, two in the world, of an MG15 with water cooling jacket. I used to treat them all as 'my' weapons, as I was the one that cleaned them, serviced them etc. If I can get my former colleague to get some pics of the armoury, and some of the working AFV's, sent to me, I'll post them. Think you might find them interesting.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

Nein AirF Panzerfaust nicht

the PzFaust is a single-man hand held weapon of choice, my little toy is a two man weapon, 23 pound plus - 8.8cm devastating any and all armor it meets at 100 yards and farther


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Best I can do for now, Some where I have on the Japanese surrender. My Grandmother saved this and gave them to me a couple years back.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2008)

good deal Paul it's all militaria


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, Erich. My German has lapsed lots over the years! Indeed, the 'Faust was the hollow charge head missile, on the tube. Should have known, there's one at the armoury I mentioned! Talking of which, can you give any clues as to which type of unit might have used the water-cooled MG15 I mentioned?
I know the air-cooled version was used by second-line (for want off a better description) units, and of course as an air-gunner's weapon, but, with a water jacket, I can only think it must have been intended for a sustained fire role of sorts. I know that what was already a heavy weapon, is even heavier with the jacket! And built like a brick outhouse!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 8, 2008)

not sure at all, even as a home defense weapon at the airfields in 1945, anything and everything was used against the US/RAF fighters


----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I own zero fakes. I have been collecting long eneogh (almost 20 years) to know what to look for. I have studied all the stuff in the many books and archives I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i saw a medel of a 88mm gun is that the luftwaffe aa commander thing on something?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> i saw a medel of a 88mm gun is that the luftwaffe aa commander thing on something?



No that is Luftwaffe Flak Badge on that Leutnants uniform.

More pics coming later guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great stuff fellas! Do you have any RK in your collection?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Great stuff fellas! Do you have any RK in your collection?



RK?

Do you mean Ritterskreuz (Knights Cross)?

If so, no I do not. Knights Cross's are very very rare and very expensive. Rarely does one show up on the market and when it does, they go for aprox $9,000 up to $14,000.

The cheapest I have ever seen one was $4,500 and it was not in very good condition.

I have personally seen one however, and that was Rommels personal Knights Cross. His son showed us it as Rommels house near Ulm at the family museum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice stuff you've got there DerAdler!

Here are some edged weapons. The dagger was taken from a German soldier (maybe an officer, not sure) by my father at the Battle of the Bulge. Don't have much detail on the Japanese bayonet, other than that it was brought back from the Pacific by my father in law.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you sure that first dagger was taken at the Battle of the Bulge?

*It is an early period SA Dagger.* If you look at the top of the handle, you will see that the little cirlcle says SA in it. The blade is inscribed with _Alles Fur Deutschland_ which translates to Everything for Germany. SS Daggers look just like it but with a different inscription on the blade and it would be black instead of brown like your dagger.

Here are some links with information on the dagger:
E-430a* Late-Period SA Dagger with Hanger

Information on the SA:
Sturmabteilung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the SA Logo that is on the upper part of your handle:







The reason I am asking is because the after 1934, the SA was not much of an organization anymore and there were no armed troops of the SA post 1934. At most they were political and were present at party rallies and nothing more. *At the Battle of Bulge there were no SA.*

*Either way it is a beautiful knife, in excellent condition!* It has a worth between $900 and $1,400.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you sure that first dagger was taken at the Battle of the Bulge?



I always thought that it it was, at least that is what I think I remember my father telling me.

One thing for sure, he arrived in the ETO on 6 June, 1944 (D-Day) and left Germany on 6 October, 1945. The dagger certainly had to be acquired by my dad sometime during that timeframe.

Thanks for the information. Your expertise is appreciated.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh I am not doubting your story. There were SA personel up to 1945, they were just not combat troops. Actually they never were. They were always political cronies of the NSDAP.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a quick update. I eventually got in touch with my late friend's widow; unfortunately, she has nothing left, it was all GIVEN away to museums! However, an ex-army friend, who's mother was in the Luftwaffe during the war, used to have a collection of nice Luftwaffe/Wehrmacht/SS pieces, which he sold when he was broke. BUT, he thinks he may have some small 'bits and pieces' stashed away, and he's going to look when he gets a chance. The problem is, he's a 'hoarder', and you can't move in his four-bedroomed house due to all the stuff he has piled everywhere; example, a bath in his lounge, which is filled with books, magazines etc!!
The other news is, I should be getting a series of photographs of the armoury I mentioned, after the last Saturday of this month, when my colleague can gain access. I'll keep you all posted.
Terry.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 9, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh I am not doubting your story. There were SA personel up to 1945, they were just not combat troops. Actually they never were. They were always political cronies of the NSDAP.



No problem at all. He brought back lot's of stuff and he certainly could have been mistaken about where he got this particular piece. Wish he was still around to ask.

Actually he told me that he and many of the returning vets had lot's of battlefield prizes. As their troopship came home into NY harbor at wars end, word came down that any soldier found with "illegal contraband" from the ETO would get into big trouble. A lot of guys immediately started throwing stuff over the rail into the Hudson River. But thankfully, he and the others held on to some of their stuff.

TO


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn shame that, T.O. 
Similar thing happened to my Dad. When he got back at the end of the war, his main kit bag had gone missing. It contained not only his own personal kit, but quite a few German items, some of which were given to him by a Luftwaffe pilot he'd helped, by ferrying him out of the desert after he'd bailed out. I can only just remeber what he told me, as this was back in the '50's, but apparently there was at least one 'Iron Cross', plus the pilot's cloth 'eagle' badge, and the metal pilot badge, among a host of other things.
One item I do remember he got back somehow, and somewhere, I have a photo of my Dad holding it (during the war), was an MP40, live! Unfortunately, this was 'handed in' during a Police/Home Office 'Arms Armistice', long, long before the curent firearms laws in this country. Now, in the U.K., it's a mandatory, minimum 5 years jail sentence for possesion of a firearm of that nature!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Man amazing story Terry

Look forward to the pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Just a quick update. I eventually got in touch with my late friend's widow; unfortunately, she has nothing left, it was all GIVEN away to museums! However, an ex-army friend, who's mother was in the Luftwaffe during the war, used to have a collection of nice Luftwaffe/Wehrmacht/SS pieces, which he sold when he was broke. BUT, he thinks he may have some small 'bits and pieces' stashed away, and he's going to look when he gets a chance. The problem is, he's a 'hoarder', and you can't move in his four-bedroomed house due to all the stuff he has piled everywhere; example, a bath in his lounge, which is filled with books, magazines etc!!
> The other news is, I should be getting a series of photographs of the armoury I mentioned, after the last Saturday of this month, when my colleague can gain access. I'll keep you all posted.
> Terry.



Yes keep us posted, I am always interested in buying nice pieces.

Also looking foward to your pics.

I will have some more posted th is weekend as well.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a pretty good collection of knicknacks. I dont own anything significant like uniforms or Bazookas but here is a taste:

The retractable knife is in VERY good shape.. all stainless steel. My father, a veteran of Husky, Sicily push, Monte Casino and others procured these items.

He told me ( he passed in 1976) that the knife was a "German paratrooper gravity knife". I've seen plenty of paratrooper gravity knives but they are much more rustic with a wooden handle. This is almost a gentleman's piece of jewelry.. very nice. It feels more like a finely crafted cigarette lighter than a knife. -- note how thin it is

The other dagger-like item is engraved with "Napoli 1945"

Also.. a Soviet C_nt cap and a Navy Kabar from WW2


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 2 iron crosses and a few other badges which are in storage but here are a couple others:

The eagle and Swastika was "procured " by my Uncle, also a veteran of Sicily. It's my understanding that this type of patch was worn on athletic uniforms.

.


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All.
I am a newbie to the site, but I have already met some great guys, I do not want to be ignorant and cut in on your conversations, but I would really like to compliment you guys on your collections, I did collect militaria but when I got divorced me ex wife gave my whole collection away whilst I was working in Germany and our divorce was going through, I had medals, tunics, personal letters, Helmets ect. she gave the lot away, I only found out when I got home three weeks later. I got married again to a wonderful woman who believe it or not is interested in Militaria, Tanks, War films, Documentaries, Guns, arent I a lucky guy, she spent al day in the Tank Museum at bovington, and even had her own favourite tank, sorry I digress, well I never rebuilt my collection, I now buy and sell WW2 Deactivated Weapons, Sword, and other paraphenalia, last week I sold a Bren Gun, an MG42 and an M1 Carbine.
Regards
tankie1rtr


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

Comiso, just a bit of info on that award you have. That cross you have is a *Cross of Honor 1914-1918*. 







It was created on July 13, 1934 by President Hindenburg. It was the only official award recognizing service during World War 1. 

I have a nice one as well, also set up for Parade dress use.

More pics of my collection coming tonight.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Adler.. any info on the "paratrooper" knife I posted?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Thanks Adler.. any info on the "paratrooper" knife I posted?



Nothing yet, but I am looking through my files as well as online to see if i can find info for you.

Here is a few more pics (I will continue to post more and more of my collection as soon as I find the pics or take new pics , I can keep this thread going for years...).

This is another Army Field Tunic with the rank of a gefreiter (Lance Corporal). The color piping designates that the wearer was in the medical branch. Probably a field medic. This is a very simple tunic. Nothing special and is a good example of a Model 1944 Feldbluse (field/battle dress uniform), even the left shoulder "board" is slightly damaged.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a quick bit on the fallschirmjager gravity knife. That friend of mine who passed on had a similar one, which is identical in pattern to the 'standard' one he also had. I seem to remember that he told me it was a 'presentation' version, and he had the documents to support this. It seems they were presented to individuals for some sort of meritorious service, or other special occassion. I think his was polished stainless steel, but he told me at the time that he had also seen a silver one, which he could not afford to buy at the time. Whether that example was solid silver, or silver-plated, I don't know. Hope this helps a bit. Potential buyers beware though, there are some of these around today, which are virtually identical to the wartime version, but were unissued 'modern' German army, possibly the former GDR. A military surplus wholesaler in the UK that I have dealt with in the past was selling them (not advertised as this type of weapon is illegal in the UK) as they were, no pretence on authenticity. I could have had a box load for £1 each (approx 79 cents) !
Terry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

The usual Luftwaffe Paratrooper Gravity Knifes had a wooden inlaid grip. I can believe that that is a presentation version however.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, Adler, you're right. The other knife in my friends' collection had a wooden clad haft. It was just the pattern that was identical. I should have clarified that.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 12, 2008)

I found a photo of one..

too bad its only worth 124.00

Old RARE Anton Wingen Jr. DBGM Spear Point Gravity NICE ! (Auction ID: 19653, End Time : Oct. 05, 2008 20:00:00) - Sharper Deals

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

Until I get more pics taken of my uniforms and medals and stuff here is something that is pretty neat that I picked up a few years ago at a garage sale in Texas.

It is a Germany WW2 civilian issue gas mask. Obviously unused...

It is called the Volksgasmaske (Peoples Gas Mask).


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2008)

very very Kühl Chris ! great pick up

here are 3 views of my Heer map case and contents captured by a good freind of mine serving in a US forward recon unit, grabbed off a captured motorcyclist rushing orders to the front ..........oooooooooooooops and then got nabbed.

second view has the frozen meat order off the Gefreiters time on the Ost front amidst the special little measuring gizmos. right after capture my sergeant friend used the same map case for his own personal use.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW...!  Great stuff Erich!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 16, 2008)

C-1 EMERGENCY SUSTENANCE VEST

The World War II C-1 vest was the first military survival vest, and the military used it in large numbers in Korea. Pilots did not normally wear them in flight. Stored in a bag attached to a parachute, the pilots put them on after landing. Typical items carried in the C-1's 14 outside and two inner pockets included: waterproof match case, compass, toilet paper, first aid kit, bandages, flares, .45-cal. pistol and ammunition, fishing kit, lip balm, sunscreen, rations, water bladder, water-purification tablets, signal mirror, gloves and pocket knife.

The second picture is a detail of the attached holster.

I think I posted this in the aircrew equipment thread, but I guess it belongs here. 

TO


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2008)

very clean items TO, excellent !!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 17, 2008)

you guys are so fricking lucky! the only thing I have is a luftwaffe dagger replica. my stepdad gave it to me. he got it from budK


----------



## Erich (Oct 17, 2008)

take your time Trebor and save your funds and shop around there are some good places on-line, but do your research first so you do not suck up on a fake(s) and there are plenty out there ........especially insignias and badges of all sorts from many nationalities.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tha map case is in incredible shape and the gas mask tells an interesting story..

Was the gas mask truly "issued" or was it purchased? 

I have ration coupons and mini-balls from gettysburg packed away but does this count as militaria?

They're 10,000 years old! (confirmed by 4 sources)

Post-Neolithic Militaria!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Was the gas mask truly "issued" or was it purchased?



That I do not know. I am going to have to research that. I do believe they were issued though.



comiso90 said:


> I have ration coupons and mini-balls from gettysburg packed away but does this count as militaria?



Of course it does. Not only am I going to post my Third Reich collection, but I am also going to post WW2 from other countries, WW1 USA, and World militaria from even modern times.

Militaria is militaria. It just so happens that some of us specialize in certain areas. I specialize in WW2 German.

They're 10,000 years old! (confirmed by 4 sources)



comiso90 said:


> Post-Neolithic Militaria!



That is a great find! Did you find it, or purchase it?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Of course it does.



My formatting wasn't clear... I was referring to the arrowheads..

I have four arrowheads like that....


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've posted some of these before but they're worth another look.

Yes they are large bu that way u can see the detail!

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool. 

I have the same Confederate bills. They were found in my Grandfathers attic after he died.

That German money, man if it were still worth something today! I have god knows how many billions of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting reading and viewing Guys, thanks!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

nothing valuable but they're interesting..

.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

civil war shot from Gettysburg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually the infantry badge has some value to it. They typically go for several hundred dollars today.

I will start posting again in this thread this weekend. Sorry I have not been doing so. I have eneogh stuff to post something different every day and probably keep this going for a full year. 

I was just hoping other people would join in first.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually the infantry badge has some value to it. They typically go for several hundred dollars today.



thats good to know, the most i've seen was $175.00.

The civil war bullets are my favorite.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

I have seen them as low as $190 but the normal asking price is between $250 and $375.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

There has to be other collectors out there!

I wanna see more


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 28, 2008)

here is the flugzeugfuhrerabscheisen from arthur VonCasimir. kommander of KG 100..one of my niceset and most personal items as i have it to me in person


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 28, 2008)

and a few more items..the emblem is from a german fighter from FFS A/B 24 and was shoot down during the battle of the bulge !! and a few more items that i have


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice, i like the double barrel flare gun..

thanks for sharing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice visor cap and helmet. I will have to post the pictures of mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice stuff G-Man! 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a little bit of a mystery here...at least for me, it is!

Over the years, I've been given my family's military articles, medals being among them. Unfortunately, about 10 years ago, a large share of my property was lost and only a small amount of family items remain with me. Such is life.

One of the "survivors" that I have, is a small pin that belonged to my Great Aunt Hanke. A real, genuine "Old World" Prussian noble-woman who saw everything in strict "right and proper" ways. She never spoke much of WWI or WWII, both of which she endured. In the 70's she passed away and I inherited a good number of German military items, this pin being among them.

Like I said, she wasn't forthcoming with much information as to who in the family was involved, and I was young at the time of her passing.

My question would be, what is this pin? It is less than an inch in height, black enamelled Reichsadler over a red cross. This leads me to beleive it was indicating involvement with the International Red Cross, but I haven't found a pin that resembles it.

I'll post pix of the front and back:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2009)

That my friend is a German Red Cross Lapel pin. I own one myself that belonged to my Grandmother. She was in the Red Cross during the Third Reich time.

The value of that pin is about $65 to $80.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know!

I've seen similiar ones, but nothing like this. I could only speculate from it's obvious markings!

This is one of two pins I have left, the other is a Landser pin (wreath with a K98 Reichsadler).

Among the items that were lost was a Luftwaffe tunic, greatcoat and service cap. Also had some Wehrmacht items, wound badges, Iron Crosses (some dating back to WWI) and a glider pin.

I still have a Luftwaffe stahlhelm (no rolled rim) and the service cap eagle (upper) and oakwreath with the cockade (lower). The helmet doesn't have any decals on it, and it used to be in a canvas bag with a carrying strap, which is no longer with it. The canvas was a gray-green and had a series of numbers on it, with a Luftwaffe eagle on it (above the numbers), though the helmet is finished in green. Also have the family's 7x57mm Mauser with bayonette, scabbard and frog.

And a handful of coins and currency.

Perhaps I should dig those out and share thier photos!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2009)

I will try and take some more pics of my collection. Most of my collection though is in Stuttgart at my families house. When I joined the Army 9 years ago I obviously could not take it with me to Basic Training and all, so I stored it all there.

The 3 tunics and Iron Cross 2nd Class that I posted before, is the main stuff that I have here at my house, except for some equipment and a few medals.

When I go to Stuttgart in the next few weeks, I will grab a few more tunics and medals and bring them up so I can take pictures and post them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics Chris!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2009)

I took some time today to take some photos of the items I had mentioned earlier, so I'll put them up...

I'll break the groups into the military, and the coins.

This post has the service cap insignias (upper and lower) and the Infantry badge. Originally, the trunk that had the Luftwaffe uniforms had a small cedar box that contained pins, badges and a few ribbons. The Infantry badge came from an old hat box that had photos and a few other related items.

Included is two photos of the helmet I have that used to be in a canvas bag with a canvas carrying strap. Like I said, the canvas bag had a Luftwaffe eagle over some numbers and was a light gray in color. The helmet still has it's original liner and chin strap, but it never had any decals or markings on it.

I just wish that my Great Aunt Hanke hadn't been so tight-lipped about who these belonged to...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2009)

And now the family coins...

The first group goes back to the 1800's. The 20 and 50 notes are from WWI, the 50 is dated 1917, the 20 is 1914. The coins on the upper right are Imperial German coins, dates range from 1874 to 1917. The coin by itself in the lower right corner is an Imperial Prussian 2 cent coin.

The second photo has the WWII era coins, the one on the upper left is interesting because it has a Cathedral on the reverse, and it was in a transition period where the swastikas are present, but not prominent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Included is two photos of the helmet I have that used to be in a canvas bag with a canvas carrying strap. Like I said, the canvas bag had a Luftwaffe eagle over some numbers and was a light gray in color. The helmet still has it's original liner and chin strap, but it never had any decals or markings on it.



I hate to break the news, but I do not believe that your helmet is an original (at least not all of the components). The helmet liner and chin strap are certainly not original.

The Germans never used a helmet liner or chin strap like that. The chin strap was not designed to go under the chin either (as with this chinstrap) it was designed to go under the jaw (as in the 2nd pic below). It was all leather and would be like the one in the picture below (first pic below).

What you have below is typical of a "reproduction" that have been coming out Spain. The Spanish used the same kind of helmet for a little while after the war. 

This also could be a helmet that was used by the German border patrol after the war in the 1950s and used a chin strap and liner similar to the old US style which is present in this helmet.

A lot of these two examples (Spanish and Border Patrol) are on the market and being sold as originals even though they are not. 

I own one just like yours (even loooks the same and painted the same). I knew it was not original, but I picked it up for $25 dollars at a militaria show. I own 2 original helmets as well, one with the leather chin strap and liner.

Here is a good website where you can get some info from (it is also the website from which I posted the below pictures).

The Online Guide to World War II German Helmets


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info on my helmet, and it looks like yet another mystery on my hands! 

While I'm not sure why it would have been in the canvas bag, it sort of makes sense because it fit so well!

How it came to being among my Aunt's things will just have to remain a mystery for the time being.

On another note, in the photo of your helmet, is that the remains of winter white-wash I'm seeing on the insides?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks for the info on my helmet, and it looks like yet another mystery on my hands!
> 
> While I'm not sure why it would have been in the canvas bag, it sort of makes sense because it fit so well!
> 
> ...



That is not a picture of one of my helmets. I will post some soon, as soon as I get down to Stuttgart and retrieve them from storage at my families house.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2009)

oops...my bad, I thought it might have been one of yours!

Looking foreward to those photos, by the way


----------



## sturmer (Feb 5, 2009)

ill add my small collection here too.

1st: my favorite, the German Mauser K98k.




2nd: a Belgian M1889 bayonet




3rd: a Turkish M1935 bayonet




4th: a Yougoslavic M1924 bayonet




5th: a Spanish M1893 bayonet




6th: a small collection of bullets, bulletcasings, 2 mortars, 1 FAL magazine.


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok.. here i will show my small collection too
The medals are all from my family...






And here is my little Ju 88 collection corner

a "Steuergerät für Flieger-Heizbekleidung fl32403-3", a cockpitlamp fl32260-2, a Kurszeiger fl22562, a "Kühlerklappenschalter" 2 Data-tags and a "Liska" drawing of the 88

The Cockpit lamp is currently under restoration..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Has this thread already slowed down chaps?


----------



## sturmer (Apr 28, 2009)

i think so, my collecting has slowed down due to lack of time and money


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Has this thread already slowed down chaps?



No I could post enough pictures to make this last a full year with new pictures everyday. I unfortunately have to get to my collection, which is in storage at my parents house. When I joined the Army I was not able to take it all with me, so I left it with my parents. I only have a little bit more than the stuff I already posted here at my house.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Here are a few more things from my collection. Nothing special or crazy this time though. In a few weeks I will be down in Stuttgart and I hope to pick up some of my other Third Reich uniforms and then I can post pictures of them.

Das Reich Newspapers from March of 1942.
















Deutsches Reich Arbeitsbuch


























NSDP Armband (small printed type)






Mothers Cross in Bronze











Cross of Honor 1914-1918






Gas Mask


----------



## comiso90 (May 25, 2009)

cool


----------



## Trebor (May 25, 2009)

very nice!

guys, there is a building with the MOTHERLODE of militaria in the town I live in. but the building is closed down. I want to re-open it. but I don't know how!


----------



## sturmer (May 27, 2009)

i think in the first place you need additional funds to re-open it (in case for the electric, water, gasbills)
maybe its closed because of a particular reason (building needs repairs, owner died,....)
you should first try to gain more intel on the building and stuff


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone here collect WW2 era life magazines? I have a few if anyone is interested


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anymore willing to post their stuff?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2010)

I need to get pictures of most of my stuff. Unfortunately other than the stuff I have already posted, my collection is with my parents where I left it when I joined the Army.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have squat..........yet


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah, i have some stuff just have to resize the pics and have been too busy or lazy. but will soon. have a few items adler can give me the true skinny on...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone interested in some US and French war medals? I was going to make a grouping of Jimmy Doolittles awards, and never finished collecting the lot. No repros! Bill


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2010)

Not a serious collector, just have a few items that might be of intersts. All but one of the Soviet medals are fakes, but I got them for nothing. The one authentic medal I found in a garbage can whilst in Russia. The WWI medals are real, and are my late grandfathers. The books are mostly just after the war, but are collections of photos taken during the war.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2010)

A few more items


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2010)

And one more


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2010)

many years ago, my grandfather started collecting japanese swords. He managed to amss about 30 or so, including one particular sword, in which the blade was dated as at least 500 years old, and the guard at about 1200. I have no idea what it would be worth, but before he died, he gave it to me. 

Before I went overseasw in the Navy, I had a roaring argument with my father. in a fit of pique, he sold my sword. Later he regretted it, but our relationship never really did get over that fight, and I dont have that swoard anymore either......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn that blows!

My father knows never to touch my collection.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2010)

alright, i finally dug my some of my stuff out. these are all things my dad brought back home. he flew so he had to pick up things from GIs coming back thru the uk on their way home. 

#1 the swastika supposedly hung in the Nuremberg stadium...thats what my dad was told by the GI..who knows. the 37mm shell was from a from a P39 which was the original ac assigned to the 357th fg. the 50 cal...is newer. the walther p38 had the original holster but it has since dry rotted. the original waterproof bag is still intact. all matching serial #s and has the nazi..eagle holding the swastika stamped in it.

#2 dad's flight "helmet"...still in decent shape. you cant see the neck mic but its there. the oxygen mask he purchased only several years ago for this display. most american ( in my dad's fg anyways) fliers wore sunglasses of the aviator style like shown when flying and used the goggles if they had to bail or if the canopy got shot up too badly.

#3 is his flighter cap, a gun camera film cartridge, and one of the 2 silk scarf maps he had. they wore these scarves depending upon the destination so if they had to escape they had a map. they also wore a clear plastic pouch around their neck that that has a placard in several languages basically said " I am an American pilot. Please help get me to get to the resistance" but that is in a shadow box elsewhere.

#4 is just a close up of one of the silk maps. i

used to have his A2 jacket and mae west but time wasnt kind to them.....but still have the 16mm gun camera footage..just need to find a 16mm projector!!

if they need resized i will work on that tomorrow....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2010)

Superb collection, thanks for posting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice stuff my friend. I especially am interested in the Swastika from Nurnberg, as I live about 30 minutes from it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2010)

great collections gents, I need to go back and see what I posted way back when I have many documents lying around as they are easy to store within acid free papers.

hers a few fun items as I collect German Kriegsmarine stuff as well as Luftwaffe

S-Boot Abzeichen front and back











Gedank Tafel to KM RK winner Karcher with signatures of former Kameraden on the bottom


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2010)

A very rare set of S-176 to an Obermaschinist






crew of S-176






S-Boot Ukrunde:


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2010)

KvK II Ukrunde and medal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are fricken awesome - Nice fellas!


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2010)

this time a Heer Artillier manns service :


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2010)

how about a case of 8.8cm primers to the KM ?


























more later you guys might be interested in a LW 3cm ammo box ?


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2010)

ok since you all asked .......NoT, I'll do it anyway as a teser ........... 3cm Minen ammo box


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome stuff fellas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 9, 2011)

Friend of mine asked me to look in a cigar box and what was in it blew me away , he had original hat badges from almost every regiment from the CEF (Canadian Army ) WW1 including RFC . There was a 104 different cap badges


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2011)

That must have been a sight to see Neil. 

I really need to get the rest of my collection from my mothers house. I have a ton of stuff I could post. Unfortunately pretty much everything I have here at my house I have posted for now. It was much easier to keep it at my families house when I joined the military then drag it all over the place, since it is a rather large collection.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

A recent acquisition. Not quite WW2, but the pack, canopy, and harness of the main 'chute are almost the same. This is an Irvin PX4 (NS) static line parachute, and PXR 7 reserve, the type I used to use when young and daft, although the reserve is a slightly later type.
It's all complete, even down to the '18 thread' holding the lift webs (risers to our American cousins!) and static line in the stowed position.
I'll post some pics of other stuff once I've finished re-arranging the house furniture - and recover from the effort!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice addition, Terry!

The big question is, are you going to go out and use 'em? 

I just recieved some of my Dad's things, including his foot-locker and items from his military service. Oddly enough, in the bottom of his foot-locker, is a "Barber Pan" style helmet which I know was not his (he served 1961 to 1967 and he had a "pot" with liner) and I don't recall him ever mentioning it, so now I'm left with a mystery...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I wish I was still fit enough, and able-bodied enough, to use them! 
They are 'signed off' RAF Stores as serviceable, when retired in favour of the LLPC, and even though that was in the late 1990's (for the main 'chute), they probably still are serviceable - although I wouldn't like to try it without a thorough check and re-pack !!!
Also, it's many years since I did a static line jump, having moved on to free-fall, with modern, ram-air canopies - maybe not _better_ landings, but bl**dy softer landings!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice. 

Hopefully when I get back from Germany at the end of the summer, I can start to add some things to my collection as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Dave. I wish I was still fit enough, and able-bodied enough, to use them!
> They are 'signed off' RAF Stores as serviceable, when retired in favour of the LLPC, and even though that was in the late 1990's (for the main 'chute), they probably still are serviceable - although I wouldn't like to try it without a thorough check and re-pack !!!
> Also, it's many years since I did a static line jump, having moved on to free-fall, with modern, ram-air canopies - maybe not _better_ landings, but bl**dy softer landings!!



Never could figure you guys out...jumping from perfectly good aircraft like that


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

I should go out an camera my WWI gas mask with charcoal filter. I purchased it when I was about 8 and played with it often as a young boy. Last time I worked with it, it surely filtered!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

Just snapped a couple pix of Dad's mystery helmet...

It's marked GSW Mk1 W 1941. It would appear to be British, though America was using the MK1 before the M-1 helmet went into service 1941/1942.

I also finally have my Dad's M1 .30 carbine now, I'll have to post a pic of it in the other thread.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice one Dave! Strange helmet though - it seems to have an arm growing out of it !


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2013)

some good stuff there guys.

Dogsbody, those bring back a few memories !


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a collection of military medals, WWII, I was going to make box with Jimmy Doolittles awards, but alas, some cannot be had. 
But I would like to trade them............ All are originals, no copies if I remember right.

I'll post pictures if they are wanted by anyone in here.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2013)

rochie said:


> some good stuff there guys.
> 
> Dogsbody, those bring back a few memories !


I bet!
You can do a 'Draw and Fit' when you next come over mate!
And I'd forgotten how bl**dy heavy the complete rig is ! I must have been darned fit in those days!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I bet!
> You can do a 'Draw and Fit' when you next come over mate!
> And I'd forgotten how bl**dy heavy the complete rig is ! I must have been darned fit in those days!!



yep must have been when you consider everything else carried as well !

no wonder my knees and ankles hurt and i only did a fraction of the jumps you did


----------



## parsifal (Jul 11, 2013)

Love all the militaria guys, but Terry that chute looks marvelous. Wonder if they would still work or not?????


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

parsifal said:


> Love all the militaria guys, but Terry that chute looks marvelous. Wonder if they would still work or not?????



I think he said earlier something about trying to see if it worked and if it didn't something about 'A trash bag as backup'


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2013)

If it didn't work, then when I landed, I'd complain, and ask for a replacement ........
It would almost certainly deploy, perhaps a little slower than normal, having been packed for so long. But there's now way I'd try it out - not before a complete 'Thumb Test' and re-pack!
Just worked out how much weight was strapped to me every time I did a static line jump. With the main chute, reserve and harness, the old steel Para helmet, and the CSPEP (weapons and equipment container), which had my 'Bergen', an A41 radio plus accessories, webbing, six 2 inch mortar bombs, SLR (Rifle, L1A1, 7.62mm) with 4 full mags and 50 rounds loose, I was carrying an extra 160 pounds in weight !!!
No wonder my bl**dy knees and ankles are now ****ed !!


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2013)

Airframes said:


> If it didn't work, then when I landed, I'd complain, and ask for a replacement ........
> It would almost certainly deploy, perhaps a little slower than normal, having been packed for so long. But there's now way I'd try it out - not before a complete 'Thumb Test' and re-pack!
> Just worked out how much weight was strapped to me every time I did a static line jump. With the main chute, reserve and harness, the old steel Para helmet, and the CSPEP (weapons and equipment container), which had my 'Bergen', an A41 radio plus accessories, webbing, six 2 inch mortar bombs, SLR (Rifle, L1A1, 7.62mm) with 4 full mags and 50 rounds loose, I was carrying an extra 160 pounds in weight !!!
> No wonder my bl**dy knees and ankles are now ****ed !!



wow, never carried that much but reckon i got over 100 pounds once or twice !


----------



## parsifal (Jul 11, 2013)

ouch, that would hurt. I always thought you silkies were more than a bit mad


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2017)

Posted this in another Militaria Thread. I've had it for about 40yrs. Looks pretty rough so it might be a replica. Did some Googlin' and it looks like a paratrooper badge. Found a name, Dipl.-Ing. Wolfgang Erdmann, in command of the Fallschirmjäger-Division Erdmann so I'm thinking the name on the back of the badge was the division name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2021)

I just purchased an original M1910 WW1 US Army uniform. I’ll post up some pictures soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2021)

My WW1 uniform has arrived.

29th Infantry.

Fought in the Meuse–Argonne offensive in 191The unit took 30% casualties. 170 officers and 5,691 enlisted men were killed or wounded in 21 days of combat.

The uniform is in excellent condition. The soldiers name is written in the pants and jacket. I am going to try and track down his history.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2021)

In the 1990s and early 2000s, the second hand stores and thrift stores would often have WW2 and Korean war uniforms. My guess was the old vet passed away and the uniforms meant nothing to the widow or the children. Today, I find a slightly increased interest in the children and grandchildren of vets about their father or grandfather.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2021)

special ed said:


> In the 1990s and early 2000s, the second hand stores and thrift stores would often have WW2 and Korean war uniforms. My guess was the old vet passed away and the uniforms meant nothing to the widow or the children. Today, I find a slightly increased interest in the children and grandchildren of vets about their father or grandfather.


It is like when you are not sick and when you are!

You don't know price of what you have, you gave no place to hold them, you have no interest on them, you don't know how to use / preserve them!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2021)

I have always wanted one of those camouflaged "igloo white" sensor lawn dart thingies...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2022)

While repacking some boxes in preparation of moving into our new house in 2 weeks I came upon an old Soviet Naval Ensign. I got this in Germany back in 1990.



 Dimlee
could you possibly translate the stamped words on the side?













Can’t wait to get moved in to our new house so I can set up my “war room” aka mini-museum and display all my uniforms and collection.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> While repacking some boxes in preparation of moving into our new house in 2 weeks I came upon an old Soviet Naval Ensign. I got this in Germany back in 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use google lens


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)

*галантерейная ф-ка *- it is a factory stamp of the haberdashery factory "Vladimir" or Vladimirskoe OOO "Рассвет" ( Dawn ) , formerly, the textile and haberdashery factory "Вымпел" ( Pennant ). The "OOO" ( Общество Ограниченной Ответственности ) means LLC.

*ГОСТ 8498-81* - number of the General technical requirements ( in the case for marine flags ) see ... https://meganorm.ru/Data/77/7762.pdf

the round small stamp is the technical/quality control one as memo serves.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> *галантерейная ф-ка *- it is a factory stamp of the haberdashery factory "Vladimir" or Vladimirskoe OOO "Рассвет" ( Dawn ) , formerly, the textile and haberdashery factory "Вымпел" ( Pennant ). The "OOO" ( Общество Ограниченной Ответственности ) means LLC.
> 
> *ГОСТ 8498-81* - number of the General technical requirements ( in the case for marine flags ) see ... https://meganorm.ru/Data/77/7762.pdf
> 
> the round small stamp is the technical/quality control one as memo serves.



Thank you!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)

My pleasure. Glad I could help.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2022)

Going through some boxes the other day and came across my Bulgarian M36 helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> *галантерейная ф-ка *- it is a factory stamp of the haberdashery factory "Vladimir" or Vladimirskoe OOO "Рассвет" ( Dawn ) , formerly, the textile and haberdashery factory "Вымпел" ( Pennant ). The "OOO" ( Общество Ограниченной Ответственности ) means LLC.
> 
> *ГОСТ 8498-81* - number of the General technical requirements ( in the case for marine flags ) see ... https://meganorm.ru/Data/77/7762.pdf
> 
> the round small stamp is the technical/quality control one as memo serves.


Correct. 
Interesting word *галантерейная* It was widely used since the 18th century in the Russian language but almost disappeared in the post-Soviet period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2022)

Dimlee said:


> Correct.
> Interesting word *галантерейная* It was widely used since the 18th century in the Russian language but almost disappeared in the post-Soviet period.



Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
, Any updates on your new home and "mini-museum", Chris?


----------



## Mainly28s (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't have as much stuff as any of the rest displayed her, but I do have a few things:

a Heer Schiffchen (sidecap) left to me by my grandfather (see my avatar), which he wore through most of his travels in WW2.
a Fliegerspange left to me by a friend of my father's, who got in in 1945. He was 17, and was shot down three times in 1945, escaping with minor injuries each time.
a commemorative medallion cast from a T-55 that was issued to South African troops after one of the missions into Angola, left to me by my father-in-law.
my own sidecap that I wore in the late '80s in the South African Air Force.
a booklet issued by the Luftwaffe in the mid 1930s to encourage youngsters to join up as pilots.
a collection of Third Reich coins in all denominations dated 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, IDK if you call these "militaria" or not ...

But here are what remained from my days in Army!






A piece of my service uniform as a Corporal, before officially joining the Army as Sergeant.






A piece of my "beloved" camo uniform. This one is for the time that I was assigned to the Military Museum at Saadabad palace.






Insignia of Iranian Army Ground Forces. Military Police is not part of GF, but is attached to the Joint Staff. Each Brigade has one MP Battalion / Company attached to it, usually CO is a Captain.






Official Iranian Army insignia. In the circle above is the Islamic regime symbol, under that, is the national motto, which unfortunately is not in Persian, but in Arabic and reads as

"و ان جندنا لهم الغالبون"

"And Surely our Soldiers are victorious"

Below that is the Army Joint Staff insignia, which includes:

Three Colour Circles in National Flag Colors, Green White and Red

An Eagle, representing Air Force [ and Air Defence Corps]

An Anchor, representing Navy

Two Crossed Swords, representing Ground Forces

Under them is written "Islamic Republic of Iran Army" aka Artesh [yup, that's my username]

This small one, colored in Gold, is for use by Cadre personnel on Beret hats. The MP uses Black beret.

Lastly is the rank insignia of Corporal and MP Branch Insignia.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 10, 2022)

Mainly28s
, if it's possible, may I ask for your Service hat from SA AF, please?


----------



## Mainly28s (Jul 10, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Mainly28s
> , if it's possible, may I ask for your Service hat from SA AF, please?


I'm afraid not- it's got sentimental value beyond price for me- I wore it for two years continuous service, plus another six month-long "camps", and it has travelled with me since it was issued to me in 1988.
I may (no guarantees) be able to source another one, if that's any help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BobB (Jul 10, 2022)

My mother's oldest brother flew B-25's in the CBI. For a long time, I didn't know the story behind this knife made by Springfield Armory in 1914. During WW2, cavalry sabers were cut into three pieces each of which was made into a knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet
> , Any updates on your new home and "mini-museum", Chris?



All moved in. Will probably take me another year to get the “war room” complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> I'm afraid not- it's got sentimental value beyond price for me- I wore it for two years continuous service, plus another six month-long "camps", and it has travelled with me since it was issued to me in 1988.
> I may (no guarantees) be able to source another one, if that's any help.


My bad! I forgot to mention "photos" from your service hat.

My apologies.


----------



## Mainly28s (Jul 11, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> My bad! I forgot to mention "photos" from your service hat.
> 
> My apologies.


LOL, yes, we can easily miss a word when writing posts!

Photos? No problem.
My grandfather's Schiffchen, my flight cap and my bush hat.
As I wore my blues more than the combat clothing, the blue is more faded. The bush hat could be faded to almost a grey-beige colour if worn continuously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

